
Black Screen – A terminal emulator for the 21st century - rograndom
https://github.com/black-screen/black-screen
======
Shish2k
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10176289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10176289)

